# Shoes shoes and more shoes



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

What kind of shoes do u mud ride in? 
What kind of shoes do u suggest? 
Post pics if ya gottem! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Winter time- my waders
Summer time- depending on the heat i have worn old work boots , or old tennis shoes.... Or my flip flops or crocs. Just depends on what u feel comfortable in



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Bare foot !!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Barefoot all the way


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Been wearing rubber boots for a long time, with a few 3/8 holes drilled in the bottom(water is going to get in, might as well let it drain out). - Lately I've been wearing my flip-flops more & just taking them off if I have to step-off into the muck. 


I've heard great things about the "skeletoes" shoes that have the little toe socks in the ends of them, lots of guys say they'll stay on your feet great even when stepping off in the thick nasty stuff. Really thinking about trying a set of them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I See a lot of people in crocs. Or old tennis shoes. 

I think we have a thread like this somewhere actually....


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/19660-skeletoes-shoes-mudding.html?highlight=shoes+wear

^^ Yep. **** that search works good. Found that in like 2 seconds.


----------

